# Help with a suddenly (in the space of two days) fat mouse?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

My mouse that has the respiratory problem all of a sudden plumped up today. She used to feel quite thin (i assume because she is ill) but in the last day or so she has filled out all of a sudden. Her tummy seems quite hard too. In any other animal I would suspect worms. Is this a possibility? When she is stretched out she does not look stretched out, she looks like a fat mouse! Any ideas what happened? The other girl that lives with her seems fine. Still a good size. I am going to weigh her in a minute because I had her weighed at the vets a few weeks ago. She was about 35g then.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Worms are a possibility (and there are several kinds), but there are a lot of possibilities. Tumors can grow quite quickly. If she were nursing, mastitis is a possibility for a hard belly, but you'd see a big lump. Blockage would also fill out and harden her belly. Is it possible she was very dehydrated until today? If she were thin because of lost water, a more sudden weight gain would seem not unreasonable. Has she filled out just in the belly, or also around her spine and on her tail? Mice who are thin, but with big bellies, are definitely sick. Mice who are thick all over are much less likely to be ill, and much more likely to be simply plump.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well she isn't one of the mummies so can rule out mastitis! Well around two days ago she finished her course of antibiotics...Could that have had an effect? Well the thing that gets me is that she feels so much heavier! The contrast between her and the nursing mothers was huuuge a few days ago but now they are a similar weight! I will take her to the vets asap (we have a free open clinic here!) and see whats going on I think. I am not really sure but I would say she has a fat covered spine. She does not have the swallowed a golf ball look about her. She just looks fat to me! I will see if I can post a few pictures although I am not sure it would be very obvious to someone who had not held her previously.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Resolution - stop beginning sentences with the word Well


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh and she is pooping fine. Maybe a little larger than before but a good consistency.


----------

